# Hopkins and Allen underhammer ocerhaul



## killitgrillit (Aug 28, 2015)

Howdy all,
 Just wanted to show this off, don't see many of them on here. I got this from a friend and it had been in a house fire. I was able to sand the stock down and get all the damage (mostly smoke) out. Stained with minwax walnut then been coating it with paste wax.
I stripped all the metal down and browned everything with laurel mountain forge solution, the last step I lightly rubbed it down with 0000steel wool soaked in remoil. I took some of the brown off on the edges and other spots to give it the worn/ used look. 
Hope to get it back together next week and smoke test it?


----------



## stabow (Aug 28, 2015)

Very nice good job.?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 28, 2015)

Post a picture when you get it back together!


----------



## badbull (Nov 7, 2015)

I've  been shooting a Buggy deluxe since i was 15, so it looks great to me!


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 8, 2015)

They're nice guns. I have one with the brass breech and side hammer in .58 that I need to redo for the same reasons (minor house fire damage). Just haven't gotten to it.
Cold weapon to handle on late winter hunts.


----------

